# application server jboss



## P_H_I_L (19. November 2007)

Hallo zusammen, 
benutze den Jboss applikation server.

muss in delphi einen Browser entwickeln der sich auf meine interne Webapplikation (java) connected. lauffähig wird das alles durch eine Datenbank (derbyDB) und durch den jboss (deployed mir meine Webapplikation)

so ich connecte mich auf die applikation durch
htttp://localhost:8090/openfin/

meine Frage:
wie kann ich prüfen ober jboss gestartet ist.
denn der connect im Browser darf nur erfolgen wenn der jboss gestartet ist. ansonst wird ja im browser angezeigt "seite konnt nicht gefunden werden"

--> das will ich umgeben indem ich prüfe ob der jboss schon fertig ist. der braucht bei mir immer 15-25 sekunden zum starten.

kann man das prüfen indem man irgendwie prüft ob der port belegt ist oder wie mach ich das?


----------



## JavaMann (10. Februar 2009)

Hallo ich habe das selbe Problem. Ich weiß nicht wie ich rausfinde ob der JBoss schon gestartet ist. 
Gibt es vielleicht ein Parameter den man im JBoss abfragen kann ob er gestartet ist?


----------



## Ch (10. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

ich würde sagen prüfe den Request einer Socketverbindung(htttp://IP-Adresse:8090) und werte den Request aus.

Gruss


----------



## JavaMann (11. Februar 2009)

Hallo Chewbacca,

erstmal danke für die Antwort, leider bringt mir die Socket Abfrage nicht viel. 
Der JBOSS öffnet das Socket vor dem deployen meiner Applikation.

Meine Idee war ein lookup auf einer meiner Klassen durch zu führen und wenn er die Klasse findet, ist er vollständig hochgefahren. Klappt leider nicht, da er den Initial Context nicht findet.

Deswegen habe ich gehofft es gibt ein Parameter im JBOSS den man abfragen könnte.


----------

